#     8.7
. 2 ..

     ,       ,     , .. ? 

  !!!

----------

""  .    


  ,  ?

----------


## Svetishe

-   -  -  -

----------

*Svetishe*, 
   .     5.1,    4.1  .    .
  2   5.6      :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

.  ,      ,       .

----------

> .  ,      ,       .


   .  2011       ,     .    ,   -   0,00
  -       .

,  :     ,  ,

----------

:
 ,                     ,   " " , ,    231   .
                    ,       .
       ,    ,      ,      2  1  220 ,                     .

----------


## Svetishe

()      , ..  .  ,      .

----------

*Svetishe*, 
,   !!!

----------

-   .   - .
      .     .      .
         ?

----------


## Svetishe

,             ,        ,  .

----------

**, 
 , ,      . , ,  .    ,       ,      ,  ,    .

----------


## _

.   ,      ,   ,          .

 216 "    "
 210. .3 " ,      ,   1  224  , *       ,  ,    * ,   218-221  ,   ,   .
** ,      ,   1  224  , * ,     ,          * .                ,      ,   1  224  ,  ,  ,      ." (        )

 220, 4.  ,               ,   2  1  ,           ,            ,   231  .
 :            - ..      (       ,     ,    ,     .

     ,        ,   .

  ,      .
    -     2  2010 . N 03-03-06/1/684    ,       , *      ,   ,     *     ,         . *   -                        * . 
   3  1  111           ,            ,       ,        (    )    ,  ,       .      ,          ,  .      . 
..        ,      ,          .        ,        .
   ,  "        ,  ",             .

P.S. 
 .  
  : -, -; -, -. ,   .- .  (.) . "
  ,    ,      .


 .   1.1 " "    F4.  " " = "",          (   )

----------


## Svetishe

-,        ,       ,     . *_*,      ?

----------

.... ,    ...   :Smilie: 

,   ,       :Smilie: 
   ...
    - 10,    ,         ,        
        ..

----------


## _

.    - ,   .
    1 ,            .      ,     (   )   .

P.S.   ,       .       .
     .

----------

*_*, 
      ?

----------


## _

-  . 
     - .

----------

> .   1.1 " "    F4.  " " = "",          (   )


    ,     ..

*Svetishe*  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ..


 Svetishe :Smilie:        .... :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

> .    - ,   .


   ,    ,     ,       ...

----------

> Svetishe       ....


-,     .,    ,

----------


## JM!

:yes:

----------

> 


,   .
      - ,     , ,      ,    ... ,       . 


    ?

----------

**,     :Smilie:  
 :yes:    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## JM!

> ,   .
>       - ,     , ,      ,    ... ,       . 
> 
> 
>     ?


  /   ?  :Smilie:

----------

